# Anything new at your bird feeder?



## chinamigarden (Oct 21, 2005)

Pine Siskins are irruptive migrators, meaning that some years they migrate in greater numbers and in other years not at all. Its related to the coniferous trees north of here. If there is a good crop of cones they will stay north and feast on the seeds in the cones. Less cones mean more Siskins migrating. Same with Redpolls and white wing crossbills.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks chinamigarden. If it wasn't weather it had to be food. lol I don't know what happened to the red polls, but there are still some pine siskins around. What I won't be seeing at my feeder are three red squriels. They are waiting for my friend the red shoulderd hawk who usually appears shortly after the report of my 22 mag..

I did notice that the cardinals and goldfinches are starting to get more color. I haven't seen any eagles for about a week either which means I have been not spending enough time daydreaming and looking out the window.


----------

